# Dee O'Keefe pattern



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Denim merino top and the Alquemie pattern from Dee O' Keefe


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice! :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh, my. Gorgeous yarn and you picked a beautiful pattern to use. The roving is beautiful. How many yards did you need?


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

It used almost 500 yards...and thanks!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

So lovely! The yarn and shawl is amazing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

So, so pretty. You could dress it up or wear with jeans.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful yarn and great cowl to show it off.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the color. The pattern is perfect for your yarn. Your knitting and spinning are wonderful.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

You spun that yarn beautifully!! Fabulous knitting too! Thanks for sharing from start to finish! Love it...


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

This is my Favorite pattern of Dee's, and I've yet to make it. I bought it as soon as I saw it posted as a new pattern, but think I need to concentrate more than I have the ability right now. Your's turned out amazing, beautiful choice, both for her pattern and your lovely work. I am a bit fan of Dee's, as there is never a problem with the patterns, so well designed and written!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

That is awesome. Very nice job good choice of pattern and great spinning.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That is so lovely


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Well done! It is lovely!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful shawl from gorgeous yarn!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful yarn and beautifully knit piece.


----------

